# B. borealis



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 30, 2005)

Just wondering if B. borealis hatchlings are able to take large fruit flies. I can't seem to find much on the species anywhere so I thought I'd ask. The only size reference to one I've found mentioned 2 inches, is this there maximum size, or do they get bigger? How many nymphs should I expect out of one ooth, and once mature, how many ooths should I expect out of each? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey kirk,

BB hatchling do not feed for the first 2 days. They are quite long as hatchling (~8-10 mm) but not capable of handling large ff (D. Hydei) so feed them D. Melanogaster. This species grow up to 5-6 inches, all female.

BB ooth hatches several times in a span of 6-7 months. So do not throw the ooth away. The previous BB ooth i had hatched out 15 nymphs the first time, and continue to hatch 5 more times but less # of hatchling, about 1-10 nymphs.

Hope this help.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 1, 2005)

One more question, how long do the ooths incubate? I mean before the initial hatch that is, not the total time between all the hatchings.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry for being ignorant and didn't reply back soon enough.

Usually it takes about 4-5 months before the BB ooth hatch. I sprayed them once a week under 80F.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks, should have mine soon.


----------

